

Is Silicon Valley Voting Itself Out Of Business? - sc68cal
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2012/11/silicon-valley-against-prop-30

======
taylodl
Why spend money to educate your own citizens when you can import workers from
other countries on the cheap? Of course long term this leads to the ruination
of the United States. But businesses don't think long term. They only think of
making money _now_. And to think one of these money men hucksters has a real
chance of getting elected next week. I weep for our future.

------
tosseraccount
Sand Hill Road wants cheaper, imported labor:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/the-exchange/u-immigration-
po...](http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/the-exchange/u-immigration-policy-
holding-back-economic-growth-223347436.html) (Today's news, less than one week
before the election, with mass unemployment. "We can't find workers with right
skills". WTF? U.S. multi-billionaires can't do "on the job training" ???? )

Americans have been underbid and now Americans must pay.

------
FrojoS
This is sad to watch for someone like me who still sees the US and particular
areas like SV as the pinacle of our modern world (I wasn't born nor currently
live in the US).

No politics on HN? Fine, but this should be on the front page!

